# Roasted Red Bell Pepper and Romano Cheese Cream Sauce with Crab and Shrimp over Linguini with Pan Fried Vermillion Snapper



## indaswamp (Oct 15, 2021)

Cousin and his wife finally had a free night so big dinner tonight. Started off with some salami, Calabrese sopressata and some goose pepperoni. Snacked on that while we prepped the meal.

First had to roast the red bell peppers over the open flame. Then Prep the fish with lemon juice, Seas Salt, and cracked black pepper.

Next, Saute the peppers and garlic in a little olive oil.






Once the garlic has a little color, deglaze pan with a little white wine then transfer to a SS bowl and immersion blend.





Return to pan, add the cream and cheese....I went a little heavy on the cheese.. It was a bit much and overshadowed the seafood and peppers...still good.










Reduce to simmer while you flour and pan fry the fish. Reserve fish in warm oven while sauce is finished and pasta cooks.

Served with homemade white wine and a salad.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 15, 2021)

Can post recipe if there is interest...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 15, 2021)

Dang Inda, that is deliciousness right there. I for one would like the recipe. Heck yeah, now I’m hungry again.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 15, 2021)

Here is the Original Recipe I constructed right after having this dish many years ago in a local restaurant.



> To Cook the shrimp:
> 1.5 lbs. of 16-21 count fresh gulf shrimp, peeled and deveined
> 1 tsp. blackened redfish seasoning
> 1 TBSP. corn starch
> ...



I did not blacken the shrimp this go around since we ate the pasta with pan fried snapper. I also added 8oz. of lump blue crab meat to the sauce.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 15, 2021)

I did not have the recipe with me....I just winged it but could not remember how much cheese to add. Don't add too much or it will overpower the sauce.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 15, 2021)

Looks phenomenal!! That is flavor explosion!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 15, 2021)

Looks great. I made a very similar sauce with Jumbo Lump Crab and Fettuccine for a Throwdown years ago. Good Stuff...JJ


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 16, 2021)

Hmmmm......got some shrimp hanging out in the freezer. Might have to give this a try.
Jim


----------



## Steve H (Oct 16, 2021)

Great looking meal! I'll need to try this.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 16, 2021)

Great looking dish, heck, I'd have been pretty darned happy with the charcuterie tray, Like! RAY


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 16, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Dang Inda, that is deliciousness right there. I for one would like the recipe. Heck yeah, now I’m hungry again.





jcam222 said:


> Looks phenomenal!! That is flavor explosion!





chef jimmyj said:


> Looks great. I made a very similar sauce with Jumbo Lump Crab and Fettuccine for a Throwdown years ago. Good Stuff...JJ





JLeonard said:


> Hmmmm......got some shrimp hanging out in the freezer. Might have to give this a try.
> Jim





Steve H said:


> Great looking meal! I'll need to try this.





sawhorseray said:


> Great looking dish, heck, I'd have been pretty darned happy with the charcuterie tray, Like! RAY



Thanks Fellas!



 chef jimmyj
 - 1# of U.S. jumbo lump blue crab meat was priced at $39.99. I bought 1/2 # picked leg meat for $14....


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 16, 2021)

Wow! I’d eat that all day! Beautiful!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 16, 2021)

YEAP! Awesome meal! Thanks for posting!


----------

